# Showshoes, marquette



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking for a partner or group of showshoe hunters to tag along with for a bunny shoot near marquette


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I dont have a dog though... But it sucks walkin around by myself...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

I might be interested. When are you thinking about going?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Between now and the 15th or later in january


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a couple pot lickers, always like hunting the shoes. Might be able to head your way.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Fresh snow tonight!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

i've got a shotgun that's begging to get outta the safe. Let me know when you'd like to go.


----------



## scott calkins (Dec 18, 2011)

i got good dogs and go up a lot but not to marquete mostly germfask gulliver area. how much cost when and were ya stayin. . didnt go this christmas wife sick there taking out her gull bladder this week call me at 231-225-1423


----------

